
Ask HN: What to do if my new book is being pirated? - mmaanniisshh
Hi,<p>I want to understand the options I have as an author if I see my book getting distributed at no charge at piracy websites. Also, I wonder what other authors do and if there is any governing body which looks into this matter? Like MPAA or RIAA equivalent to protect books and authors.
======
kup0
You may have some recourse, but piracy is a hydra that will not go away. Where
one website is shut down, two more will appear.

The most you can do as far as I know is fight against the sites that host it
or the places that index/list it. Fighting it is a losing game, IMHO. Some
sites/jurisdictions/etc are likely going to be untouchable by any method, so
if people really want to get your work for free, they will find a way.

------
dudul
A book I wrote was pirated a few years ago. I didn't do anything and let the
publisher deal with it. I have no clue if they really tried to do anything
about it.

I didn't write the book for the money so missing out on the royalties didn't
upset me that much, I just took it as a compliment and moved on :)

